# Splashed with...?



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello,

This is a hypothetical question as I am not a breeder but have been considering the idea of breeding a litter. I typically have rats but have been transitioning into mice and seem to go months or even years at a time without seeing any available (unless one goes the feeder route). My plan would be to keep the offspring should I ever go this route. Given I've had twelve rats at one time this wouldn't be a hardship. : )

Back to genetics! If I had a splashed male, should I seek out a c-dilute female for the splashed phenotype to show itself? I'm not remotely opposed to PEW, I just like the idea of variety in a litter and being able to distinguish individuals.

My current two females are lovely (one red, one chocolate, both long haired) but unfortunately are nine months old so I'd be seeking out another female.

Apologies for the new-kid questions!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would seek out a good splash female if that is your goal. Make it simple since you know what you are looking for. 
Where are you located? Maybe we can help you find a breeder!
OH and you should go do an introduction post since this is your first!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate the kind words too. I'm very accustomed to rat forums where breeding is absolutely the ultimate sin. Granted, a ton of rats are looking for homes which is why I never bred rats. I love 'em to pieces but there's no demand. I really am not picky regarding colour. I did have one rescue litter of rats (the mother came to me pregnant and needed to raise her bubs before being adopted) and loved the results - agouti hooded x beige self = all 12 babies were unique. Amazing.










Here's the only mouse! A terrible shot but I was on tip-toe blindly shooting. :lol: It's hard to tell from the photo but he does have a bit of tri-colour going on there.

I will go make an intro post right now (I'm in southern Ontario!). Also, I'm revising that ignorant statement above regarding keeping all the babies. I'd keep all the females but realistically would have to find homes for the bucks, aware that the buyers may not be honest with their intents. A cage per mouse would be silly of me.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like diluted brindle to me, what Mrs. Beach calls snow brindle. The stripes are indicative of brindle rather than tricolor. Also, as culling is quite common, and indeed generally recommended for the health of the mother and the litter, culling the male pinkies from the litter is a very effective solution to that particular problem.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

And this is why I come to you all, haha. Thanks for clarifying! I'm going to pick him up shortly and will take clearer photos so you guys can see the markings more clearly. Is brindle bad...? As in, would I need to breed him sooner rather than later due to the sterile issues I've been reading about?

I completely understand why some cull, but when I envision myself in the position I can't imagine going through with it (not that I have a clue how). Is it of the general opinion that if one doesn't cull, they shouldn't breed? : / How large should the litters be in the ideal scenario? Is there an option of just doting on the mother with particularly nutritious food (which I'd do anyway)?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> And this is why I come to you all, haha. Thanks for clarifying! I'm going to pick him up shortly and will take clearer photos so you guys can see the markings more clearly. Is brindle bad...?
> 
> I completely understand why some cull, but when I envision myself in the position I can't imagine going through with it (not that I have a clue how). Is it of the general opinion that if one doesn't cull, they shouldn't breed? : / How large should the litters be in the ideal scenario?


Brindle is not bad at all. And many people love them. It's just different from splash.

Not everyone culls, but when a mother mouse has 15+ babies, she can't handle that many on her own. Sometimes they will cull the babies themselves...or the babies will be very thin and some won't make it. It's kinder to cull them and better for the mother. 
An ideal litter is only 6. 
I know I have read the rat people are very against culling...and breeding...and it really seems like unless you keep them JUST like they do...you are a bad keeper. We are a different bird!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahaha. Rat people are...another species. I guess one could say I'm a rat person having owned about 20, not including the fosters and the babies, but rat people are kind of a huge reason I lost enjoyment in rats. Every forum had enough nutters that it ruined it for the more level headed folks. I miss talking about what I love. Fortunately I love mice too.  I have a huge interest in genetics and would absolutely love to take this opportunity to see it come to life. Rat people would call that selfish (which I can see) but so long as I take care of the lives I create, that's what counts, right? It stinks having to wait a few years for pet stores to get them. Oh, and among rat people, you are the worst person ever if you breed purposely. People who are unknown to the forums who post about an oopsie litter are not given the benefit of the doubt. Only if you're a proven rat rescuer for years might you get away with still being accepted. I could write an essay about it. In summary, mice people are clearly more laid back.

15 would be a lot. Yikes. I've heard of rats having 17 but yes, often the mother will cull herself. Or the weakest of the lot simply don't survive more than a few days. I guess I'm trying to feel out if I'd be viewed as a bad keeper if my hypothetical female had ten or twelve and I didn't cull. This isn't the sort of thing I could go into without having knowledgeable people to turn to but if culling is necessary I doubt I'd be cut out for this. I'm that weird sort of person who finds those bald nestling birds on sidewalks and raises them for release.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ug, that's what irks me about *some* of the rat people! What's wrong with culling the weakest yourself, in a quick fashion, instead of letting it slowly waste away, or have the mother eat it slowly and painfully?

Graphic video illustrating my point.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I know I can't watch, haha!

Yes, I shouldn't have generalized against all. I made some decent contacts. But the "rescues" who end up being glorified hoarders were not setting good examples. They also of course can't always afford having all those animals so their rats would suffer without proper veterinary care. Not too different from not culling the weak I guess.










Same...mouse...?! Surely the lighting can't change a coat that much. But the pet store swears this is the only mouse they've had in the last day.


----------

